# Flight to New Zealand



## scaff38 (Mar 9, 2012)

Anyone know the best price flight to New Zealand from the UK, One way.


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

scaff38 said:


> Anyone know the best price flight to New Zealand from the UK, One way.


Depends on season. I always use several search engines like Skyscanner also look for when airlines have specials like Air New Zealand, Emirates, etc.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

hi; I'm a skyscanner fan, but plenty of other options for checking several airlines; guess that with a family you may not be keen on stopover/s and changing airlines?

one point re one way tickets - from the Air NZ website:



> People travelling to New Zealand on a one-way ticket must be either:
> 
> a New Zealand passport holder
> an Australian passport holder
> ...


see also UK FCO site


----------

